# Any success stories with single fet with day 3 embryo??



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone has had any success with a single fet of a day 3 embryo?
I only have 1 day 3 perfect frozen embryo and am thinking of going for fet soon 
Thanks xx


----------



## Edinburgh1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
Yep, I had single FET with 3 day embryo. Was 6 cell when we froze it but only 3 by the time they put it back in (they often lose cells in the defrost). Didn't hold out any hope at all of it working after 3 failed fresh cycles, but I am now 37 weeks pregnant.
Good luck


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow fab mrs. Congratulations! We had aire boy in October from a fresh singke day3 transfer. We froze the other one because I was too frightened to transfer both in case we got twins again due to our history.  Really hoping this fet works so we don't have to go through a fresh cycle! X


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Edinburgh

twinangelsmummy are you planning on having medicated or natural? I had 4 in the freezer from our fresh cycle in nov 2012, i had a medicated FET in may this year, they defrosted two, one didn't make it so defrosted one more. I had 2 3dt (I think they were 7 or 8 cell) and had a bfn, I think i now only one 8 cell left in freezer.

We had our follow up appointment end of June, my husband wants to wait till the new year and do a fresh cycle HOWEVER I don't really want to wait till then.  I have suggest doing a natural FET around sep/oct. I found the whole process with drugs for FET a long process. Our consultant said we did not have to do dr this time but still not sure if I want to do any drugs with the possibility of not even getting to transfer. 

We are going to have some investigations into miscarriage first so if all comes back clear then will try pushing my dh for FET, don't want to mention anything at moment as he feels I'm rushing things!!!!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its gonna be a natural transfer. We are going next cycle but we only have 1 frozen so trying not to get our hopes up! 

It's hard for me to advise u.After our twins died going again was the only thing kept us going. We had another fresh cycle 5months after and are lucky now to have our little boy. So I completely understand where u t coming from but it might be wise just to have the miscarriages investigated incase u have something that can be easily fixed and therefore increase ur chances with next fet? Xx


----------

